# مضخة حريق



## almodather.1 (14 مايو 2017)

السلام عليكم ...الرجاء المساعدة في اعطائي مخطط اوتوكاد لمضخات حريق راسية تربينية
وشكرا


----------



## شيخ الحارة (20 مايو 2017)

عليك بموردين المضخات سيعطونك مخططات تفصيلية بناءا على مخطط الغرفة المعماري الذي سترسله لهم .


----------

